# Larz Anderson ?



## 66TigerCat (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyone know if there will be a Larz Anderson show/swap this year ? Nothing is listed in their lawn event schedule.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 26, 2015)

Word on the street in Mass. is no show this year due to a conflict between the promoter and the museum.  Big loss as this
was the premier swap in New England.


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2015)

WVBicycles said:


> Word on the street in Mass. is no show this year due to a conflict between the promoter and the museum.  Big loss as this
> was the premier swap in New England.




Thanks for the info.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 27, 2015)

Joe Rapoza was the promotor. What was the conflict ?


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 27, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Joe Rapoza was the promotor. What was the conflict ?





I think you answered your own question


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> I think you answered your own question




..............................................


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah, I guess I did.


----------



## vuniw (Jul 5, 2015)

Noo this is terrible news


----------



## jrapoza (Jul 23, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Anyone know if there will be a Larz Anderson show/swap this year ? Nothing is listed in their lawn event schedule.




The reason there is no Larz Anderson is they are not interested in dealing with the bicycle vendors.    Problems..  Show starts at 9:00 vendors on the property at 7:00.  Bicycle vendors yelling at the museum curator and staff.  Some people bring dogs unleashed that crap on the lawn and don't clean it up,  Vendors refuse to move their vehicles, Vendors spin tires on the lawn because they were told to move vehicle.  Vendors.... same problem they had before.  It took me some time to convince the museum 6 years ago to have the bicycle swap meet again.  They explained the past problems and I told them they wouldn't have those problem any more.  Last year someone let their dog run free and then someone told the curator off.  That day last I was told no more Larz.  I was hoping to convince them one more time but they said no and I can not disagree with them.    I will attempt to convince for 2016.  

With that said if any of you hiding behind your computers would like to call me to discuss this instead of hiding behind your computers please feel free to do so.   My number is 508 558 5129 if not shut your mouth.

I"m sure when Scott created the CABE it wasn't designed to be a place for people to hide in the shadows and talk about people.  The people that do this on a regular basis on the cabe are known to the rest of us as the "classic antique bitches".   You know who are.


----------



## jrapoza (Jul 23, 2015)

The reason there is no Larz Anderson is they are not interested in dealing with the bicycle vendors.    Problems..  Show starts at 9:00 vendors on the property at 7:00.  Bicycle vendors yelling at the museum curator and staff.  Some people bring dogs unleashed that crap on the lawn and don't clean it up,  Vendors refuse to move their vehicles, Vendors spin tires on the lawn because they were told to move vehicle.  Vendors.... same problem they had before.  It took me some time to convince the museum 6 years ago to have the bicycle swap meet again.  They explained the past problems and I told them they wouldn't have those problem any more.  Last year someone let their dog run free and then someone told the curator off.  That day last I was told no more Larz.  I was hoping to convince them one more time but they said no and I can not disagree with them.    I will attempt to convince for 2016.  

With that said if any of you hiding behind your computers would like to call me to discuss this instead of hiding behind your computers please feel free to do so.   My number is 508 558 5129 if not shut your mouth.

I"m sure when Scott created the CABE it wasn't designed to be a place for people to hide in the shadows and talk about people.  The people that do this on a regular basis on the cabe are known to the rest of us as the "classic antique bitches".   You know who are.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm sure it takes a tremendous amount of time and energy to run a show/swap the size of Larz. I appreciate that you took it on Joe. I've attended every show except the first one in '97. Logistically speaking I'm sure it's a daunting task. 

That said, isn't it the promoters responsibility to enforce the rules and clean up afterward ? If the museum didn't want dogs on the grounds couldn't they have excluded them ? There will always be people who bend the rules. They need to be booted if they can't follow them. Maybe that's easier said than done. I regularly attend Dudley, Copake and Monson(in the past)and I don't recall ever hearing about unruly people or a trash or dog problem. Maybe Larz is unique because it's a museum and they expect well-heeled attendee's with dog's that never have to take a crap. I don't know. I will miss the show and hope it returns. Maybe an alternate site ?


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2015)

It was a good show. Too bad it could be moved to another location. 



66TigerCat said:


> I'm sure it takes a tremendous amount of time and energy to run a show/swap the size of Larz. I appreciate that you took it on Joe. I've attended every show except the first one in '97. Logistically speaking I'm sure it's a daunting task.
> 
> That said, isn't it the promoters responsibility to enforce the rules and clean up afterward ? If the museum didn't want dogs on the grounds couldn't they have excluded them ? There will always be people who bend the rules. They need to be booted if they can't follow them. Maybe that's easier said than done. I regularly attend Dudley, Copake and Monson(in the past)and I don't recall ever hearing about unruly people or a trash or dog problem. Maybe Larz is unique because it's a museum and they expect well-heeled attendee's with dog's that never have to take a crap. I don't know. I will miss the show and hope it returns. Maybe an alternate site ?


----------



## bike (Jul 24, 2015)

Larz is a blueblood operation never been friendly to bicycle ruffians- only the concours  bikes, and only if you have gucci loafers- I stopped going years ago- gotta find an under the bridge type location...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 24, 2015)

I liked the venue, It felt classy. but its definitely an odd juxtaposition to have people like us there. I can see why there were tensions.


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2015)

bike said:


> Larz is a blueblood operation never been friendly to bicycle ruffians- only the concours  bikes, and only if you have gucci loafers- I stopped going years ago- gotta find an under the bridge type location...




I loved the under the bridge show in Charlestown. I was just thinking about it the other day. I've drive by where it use to be a bunch of times, but it's gone. I remember being there once when the promoter got arrested for putting up signs for the show. You never new if it would be shut down by the cops.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 24, 2015)

bike said:


> Larz is a blueblood operation never been friendly to bicycle ruffians- only the concours  bikes, and only if you have gucci loafers- I stopped going years ago- gotta find an under the bridge type location...





Damn you guys are old the Charlestown shows were a long time ago, oh wait I went to those too.  Larz was better in the beginning.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 27, 2015)

the under the bridge shows were great!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> the under the bridge shows were great!!!!




They must have been if you would drive all the way from NJ. Those were good times.    Catfish


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 28, 2015)

poop before the interweb it was amazing to go somewhere that other dudes shared info and bikes ---it was the wild west of bike shows no rules no fees no permits.. really funny wen you think about it


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> poop before the interweb it was amazing to go somewhere that other dudes shared info and bikes ---it was the wild west of bike shows no rules no fees no permits.. really funny wen you think about it




I miss those days.


----------

